# Questions regarding Fire and "Google Play"



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

For the past 2 days I've been trying to buy an app from Google Play for my Fire. However, no matter what I do via my pc or directly on the Fire, I can't make it happen. GP comes back with "there is no mobile device associated with this account" and it ends right there. I checked their list and indeed, the Kindle Fire is not an approved device  

Is there anyway to get a purchased app from GP onto the Fire? If not, is there anywhere else I can try? 

I'm interested in the paid version of "Draw Something".

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I dont think there is anyway you can get games onto your kindle from Google Play, i must admit tho i didnt give it an indepth look, just a quick try, saw it wasnt supported and gave up. Knowing the Android crowd tho, someone must have hacked something together, but that will probably void warrenties.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Unless you root your Fire, you can't buy directly from the Google Play. If you have an Android phone, you can download an app to the phone and then transfer to the Fire. You might also try 1mobile and GetJar for Android apps. You can navigate to those sites on the Fire and download directly to it. Until recently, the Fire's browser wouldn't even get to the Android Market (now Google Play)...it would redirect back to Amazon's market.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Hoosiermama said:


> Unless you root your Fire, you can't buy directly from the Google Play. If you have an Android phone, you can download an app to the phone and then transfer to the Fire. You might also try 1mobile and GetJar for Android apps. You can navigate to those sites on the Fire and download directly to it. Until recently, the Fire's browser wouldn't even get to the Android Market (now Google Play)...it would redirect back to Amazon's market.


Thanks for the replies everyone.

HM, I already have the ad-filled app from 1mobile but they don't offer the paid version, which is what I've been searching for. I found it at GooglePlay, but.. as I mentioned, I have no way to purchase it for the Fire  My cell phone isn't one of the ones that's on the approved list.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It's the same as it was when Google Play was called the Android Market - there's some type of "structure" required for the Google Play apps that you can't put directly on the Fire from Google Play.  (They're basically rivals with Amazon App store, after all.)  So those can't be put directly on the Fire from Google Play.  Lots, but not all, can be found at 1mobile or getjar, or on the developer's website.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

If you're wanting things direct from Google Play/Android Marketplace, root the Fire.  But, you're likely able to find what you need on the other sites and Amazon's app store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's supposedly a way to install the Android Marketplace on the Fire without rooting the Fire (which is against Amazon's TOS).  But I don't know what it is.

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd be curious to know how to do that myself.  I heard you could root the fire, install the Android Market, then revert back to the unrooted version and it would still work.  I worry that if there was ever any sort of update associated with it that you'd have to repeat the process, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In past updates, from whatI've read, people have to re-root.

Betsy


----------

